# 3rd battalion medic?



## bboy (24 Feb 2005)

Hey Hey,
I got a transfer in to go reg force med tech but i have a few questions. I was hoping to talk to someone who knows how closely medics train with battalions, more specificaly the 3rd battalions of the reg force infantry regiments. will i get my fix of infantry training as a medic attached to a coy? ums? I have tons more questions. please help. thx


----------



## Armymedic (24 Feb 2005)

You will get your fair share of infantry related training. The UMS/CDU system is changing and one of the things that it looks like will happen is that the company/sqn medic will work more closely with the troops, albiet they cannot provide sick parade style care when in garrison. By the time you arrive in the Fd Ambs, the system will be in place. Ask again then.


----------



## old medic (2 Mar 2005)

bboy said:
			
		

> ( From the Infantry Sub-board 02 March 2005 )
> 
> hey hey,
> 
> ...



Hello bboy,

Last time I was posted to an infantry UMS was nearly 11 years ago, So this is probably dated information now that the medical
restructuring has taken place.  There are others here with more recent experience than I.
I certainly stand to be corrected on this.

After trades training, you'll probably wind up with a Field Ambulance. This is to assess your skills and make sure your capable 
in the job before they set you loose in more independent settings attached to a combat arms unit.  You will find other threads 
here on re mustering etc. with similar information in them.

For your questions, I'll answer with my own experience with 3PPCLI:

Will you run when they run ?               

A: Probably not.  You'll probably run later in the day with the rest of the medics.  When they do morning PT is the busy time 
at the UMS, as you conduct the morning sick parade.

ruck when they ruck?

A: Maybe.  Maybe with a ruck and some medical bags on top.  But someone also has to be at the back with the Ambulance 
picking up the ones that fall down.

dig in when they dig in?

A: Maybe.  If your up with one of the companies. Otherwise you'll probably be with the UMS equipment with Admin Company.

parachute when they parachute?

A: Only if you have a jump course, and are posted to the jump company.

rapel when they rapel?

A: Odds are.


----------



## bboy (2 Mar 2005)

thx O.M. much apreciated!

if im from the ums but im with a coy, who's chain of command am i under?

if i have to go where the troops go do i get similar training and courses?

what other type of training would be done with the troops?

anyone else?


----------



## old medic (2 Mar 2005)

bboy said:
			
		

> thx O.M. much apreciated!
> 
> if im from the ums but im with a coy, who's chain of command am i under?



My disclaimer about not having done this in many years still stands....

You'd be tasked out to the company. You'd still be under the Physicians Assistant
(Med Tech WO or Sgt) at the UMS, who is responsible for you and watching the 
quality of care provided by the junior Med Techs. He in turn answers to the UMO
(Doctor) who would be setting protocols for the Med techs to follow.

Above that, you'd still be part of CFMG, the Medical Branch Command.


----------



## Zombie (3 May 2005)

Is a remuster to 737 a difficult thing to do from another reg force trade? I know the trade you are remustering from has impact on the decision, the reason I ask is that I am prepared to apply to the forces, however the trade I want is 737 and I am currently taking the biology and chemistry courses required to apply. I am getting through these courses, but also getting very anxious to put the application in and get started in a new career in the military. I figure now that I will be done these courses around September this year. Is it wise to apply now and attempt a remuster, or hold out for my trade of choice?


----------

